# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2016

## PercyLucid

:noitcudortnI
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Hand a baby to President Obama (or your country´s President.) What happens? _(imazu)_
*Basic Task ii* - Look at the sky. Describe what you see.. _(Spaceline)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Make a phone call to another planet. Who or what is on the other end? Do they even speak your language? _(imazu)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Walk through the wall of your room and see where it takes you. _(LauraW)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Reverse time.  _(Intet)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun! ~ !nuf evaH

By the way, *imazu*, you are on fire. Your tasks are being voted all the time!!

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo gonna chain wings this month for sure!   I hope.

----------


## imazu

Haha! yayy, I'm glad everyone seems to like my tasks so much. All of these are awesome though~  ::D:  Can't wait to see how many I can get done  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

I looked at the sky out a window in a non-lucid last night.  A pure blue, beautiful, cloud-free sky.

----------


## woblybil

Mebby I hand Obama a baby demon, I have a couple around to spare lately  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

Let's gooooo lucid tonight!
Get back into chaining my wings!
I can doooo it!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

damn it got lucid 3 times this night and just dont thought about to chain anything because i just read the tasks once and forgot them again... need to write them down and set intent  :wink2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Dang! I know the feeling. I have repeated tasks too and even once, some dude had a "Pray in a dream" goal and for some reason in a lucid, I thought it was a challenge I set to myself (despite that I do not pray at all) so yeah, memory funny tricks (even though losing the ToTM is ain´t funny.) You will do them tonight or very soon  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Well, no dice last night but I'm hopeful for tonight

----------


## imazu

Ahh! Did Basic ii last night in a teeny lucid!  :smiley: 

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 




I WILD into my kitchen after WBTB and begin to leave the house. C is there and tries to tell me I'm not dreaming and that this is all real. At first I don't quite know how to prove otherwise, but then I grab him around the waist and fly, lifting him into the air with me. He's quite heavy and it's pretty difficult but I get there. He's convinced now and leaves me alone. I go outside and fly up immediately. I think of the TOTM and look at the sky. It's completely flat gray and featureless. I suddenly see some kind of digital user interface overlaid on my vision. I am able to tap the buttons and it feels like glass. I am looking through a menu of weapons. First I try out a fun energy gun but I settle on a giant cartoonish hammer and set off through the neighborhood, bashing bad guys into oblivion.

----------


## FryingMan

> Ahh! Did Basic ii last night



Congrats!




> in a *teeny* lucid!



SSsshhh!!  Don't tell woblybil, he'll get jealous!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Ahh! Did Basic ii last night in a teeny lucid! 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _LD_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILD into my kitchen after WBTB and begin to leave the house. C is there and tries to tell me I'm not dreaming and that this is all real. At first I don't quite know how to prove otherwise, but then I grab him around the waist and fly, lifting him into the air with me. He's quite heavy and it's pretty difficult but I get there. He's convinced now and leaves me alone. I go outside and fly up immediately. I think of the TOTM and look at the sky. It's completely flat gray and featureless. I suddenly see some kind of digital user interface overlaid on my vision. I am able to tap the buttons and it feels like glass. I am looking through a menu of weapons. First I try out a fun energy gun but I settle on a giant cartoonish hammer and set off through the neighborhood, bashing bad guys into oblivion.



Congrats  :smiley:  
Cool an interface, how handy and even without intention? better than a backpack (or maybe not?!)  :wink2: 





> Congrats!
> 
> SSsshhh!!  Don't tell woblybil, he'll get jealous!



this is bad...  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

> Congrats!
> 
> SSsshhh!!  Don't tell woblybil, he'll get jealous!



Oh my goodness you two..





> Congrats  
> Cool an interface, how handy and even without intention? better than a backpack (or maybe not?!)



Thanks! Yeah it just came out of nowhere! I think Sensei has a long-term project going about trying to figure out a lucid UI, but I don't know much about it. I've never tried using a backpack, I'll have to add that to my personal goals  :smiley:

----------


## Patience108

Lucid this morning  ::D:  I had the feeling of wanting to accomplish something and could feel semi lucid state close by. At that moment I remembered the task to look at the sky. I walked back outside and looked straight up at the sky - it was a beautiful vast light blue - but then I noticed hanging over us ...within the sky, was a huge figure ... Like, made of black woven netting - just floating/hanging in the vast sky - a being of sort, as if looking down on us ...I dint like it but knowing it's a dream thought this could be a good adventure and am exited to conquer this dark force.  ::chuckle:: I called up to the the gigantic figure that I was coming up to sort it out  :wink2:  Xwoman patience on her way  :superman: I jump up into the sky and sharply catch my hair in a hook hanging on the open door behind me  :Uhm:   :Oops: 

I will be back  ::alien::

----------


## PercyLucid

February ToTM is here...

Work hard on it this month, so then, next month (January) will be.... wait what?

----------


## Spock

My first night of February is about to start, so I decided to go for these tasks!  ::D: 

By the way, is "Task ii" always so much easier than "Task i" of each difficulty level?
Also, very interesting bonus task! Never tried it, but definitely want too!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> My first night of February is about to start, so I decided to go for these tasks! 
> 
> By the way, is "Task ii" always so much easier than "Task i" of each difficulty level?
> Also, very interesting bonus task! Never tried it, but definitely want too!



I think this is just a coincidence with the Taskorders. This is how they get voted.  ::whyme:: 

I wish you good luck and fun with these tasks  :wink2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great tasks!! I love the 2 advanced ones.

I'll be dewinging tomorrow night so y'all have one last chance to chain them wings! Also, I'm having buffalo wings tonight to get me in the mood to eat yours tomorrow  ::evil::

----------


## gab

Gona do 'em all. Especially the "get nekked" bonus one.   ::teeth::

----------


## Spock

> Gona do 'em all. Especially the "get nekked" bonus one.



Had to urban-dictionary that phrase!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Great tasks!! I love the 2 advanced ones.
> 
> I'll be dewinging tomorrow night so y'all have one last chance to chain them wings! Also, I'm having buffalo wings tonight to get me in the mood to eat yours tomorrow



By tomorrow I meant tomorrow

----------


## woblybil

> Especially the "get nekked" bonus one.



Were waiting  :Cheeky: 

Ennyways, Here's an Advanced II fail..

I woke up sitting up on the edge of the bed, (That's all the lucid there was) There was no wall to go out thru anyways, Just my bed in a room without walls. From there everything went to pot.......
 My motorcycle was sitting outside but the handle bars came off so I went to a girlfriends restaurant to get a wrench, She was out of coffee so I made coffee and another guy came in and drank it all and stole my girlfriend!  Next I went out in a huff and threw my empty cup away in some bushes and then trucks rolled thru town on fire, Then buildings started bursting into flames all around me and I assumed we were being fire bombed by aliens and I didn't like it so I woke up to cat scratching noises but the cat was asleep on the couch..Then I woke up for real....

My best advice:"Do not eat deer burger and black bean Chili before a nap"   ::yddd::

----------


## spellbee2

HOLD ON HOLD ON, I'M HERE I'M HERE. PLEASE DON'T CUT MY WINGS, MISS BLUE!

Managed a WILD during my nap and got Basic II.


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



I decide to start with the basic task - look up at the sky. I see this room off to the side that looks almost like a cockpit to a plane, with a huge control panel against the wall. The windows are huge, so I go in and look outside. The sky looks an incredible shade of blue, with several clouds that look almost copied-and-pasted across the sky - it reminds me of the wallpaper in Andy’s room in Toy Story. The horizon starts to turn orange - the sun is rising. However, I can’t shake this weird feeling that something hilarious is gonna happen. Sure enough, as the yellow circle rises up, inside is Michael Jackson dancing to Beat It, with all his backup dancers barely visible in the background. Immediately I can hear the music start up, and I find it funny. Before I even realize what’s happening, I’m dancing along with the music, doing pretty much all the choreography from the music video. (*smacks dream self on the back of the head* Dude, what the heck?)




Full Dream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> HOLD ON HOLD ON, I'M HERE I'M HERE. PLEASE DON'T CUT MY WINGS, MISS BLUE!
> 
> Managed a WILD during my nap and got Basic II.
> 
> DJ entry coming soon, just wanted to get inb4 dewinging.



Yeah baby!!

I was just about to start eating wings. Yours are usually the tastiest so I was going to start with yours, so excellent timing!

----------


## spellbee2

> Yeah baby!!
> 
> I was just about to start eating wings. Yours are usually the tastiest so I was going to start with yours, so excellent timing!



Well I only got the basic, so you'll at least have _some_ of my wings to munch on. Plus they're the advanced, lower calorie wings, with extra honey BEE-BEE-Q glaze.

----------


## StaySharp

I'll be darned. Only now do I realize I did my first TotM in a lucid, and without knowing about the task beforehand too. Actually I had this lucid only hours into February roughly 2 days ago from this post. I didn't know the task but... I was lucid and I did precisely what Basic II indicates and a bit more so... it counts, right?


*Spoiler* for _Here's the relevant bit_: 



I jumped outside, I'm pretty sure from my balcony. I look at the sky and... it's obviously bright day from all my surroundings yet it's actually night in the sky, it's black and I see the stars.
(I only saw it in the dream but found it weird after I woke up and thought about it, this mix between night and day at the same time is new to me.)
I thought about flying up but didn't want to spent too much time in a black void, so I improvised and filled the space partially with a beautiful green nebula, it worked quite spectacularly. I fly up into the sky, aiming at the border of the nebula. I was rather disappointed to see that the night sky was only a texture several kilometers above the planet.




And here a link to the whole entry, it was a weird lucid too: Arsenic meat is good for lucidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Patience108

@ophelia - The looking at the sky task is so appealing I think i am gonna do it again  :smiley:  but since I  did it already am so happy to have my " wings!"  ::lol::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Pretty short lucid... remembered all 3 tasks i want to do but was only sufficient for Basic II:


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



i am in a street moving somewhere. suddenly i think: hey this could be a dream. RC and lucid. i remember Basic and advanced II. how convenient that i am outside. i look up. i think the sky.  on the left side its a little orange. it seems that its early but not sunrise anymore. the sun is not that strong and pretty white like it is in winter. there are some clouds but no thick ones but more the light and thin type one and not that many. all in all the sky looks pretty familiar (no UFO xD) i "expected" something more and still look around. i see i think 3 to 5 cranes or storks (they had something black so more astorks i think) flying not that high over me. i watch one like one of them stops his wing beat and kind of falls/glides down somewhere i cant see him. i wounder that it was a little bit early to stop flapping his wings...^^ i approach a wall to draw a portal to get back into my room to pass thru the wall but wake up before i reach the wall.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> @ophelia - The looking at the sky task is so appealing I think i am gonna do it again  but since I  did it already am so happy to have my " wings!"



Oh sorry I cut them Patience. I totally read your post wrong and thought you meant you were going to wait and try it again.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo 3 LDs last night, first one ToTM basic II:




> I'm looking at a large group of tiny planes flying high in the sky, I think they may be a fighter jet force.
> They I notice a very large object flying from right to left, multiple levels, tiny lights on the windows, roughly rectangular in shape, OMG is it a UFO?   Or is it a blimp?  Hey, wait a minute..<nose pinch>, Ah, I'm dreaming.  Check out the sky.   It's a fairly uniform grey day-time overcast without any noticeable shapes.  I feel quite dizzy/unstable, think about getting up out of the bed I'm sitting on, 
> and I wake up



.

----------


## obfusc8

Did the  "advanced" one by phasing through my bedroom wall:

Relevant bit:
After lying down to sleep a false awakening happens. There are people back in the bedroom talking. Also there is a cat and a large grey wolf. I study them and become lucid. Recalling the TOTM I walk through the bedroom wall. It goes slightly black for a moment then I end up in a hospital corridor. It seems deserted. I walk along to some kind of foyer and see my parents sitting in the waiting room. I wave and then run and do some parkour over the packed waiting room benches to get outside.

...and then I drove a tank through a city  ::D: 

full dream entry

----------


## Twoshadows

It's been many months since I have looked up the Tasks of the Month. Yesterday I decided that I needed to focus on the Tasks again because it's a fun motivation, and it would help me narrow down my many goals. Lately I have had so many things I've want to do, that once in the dream I can't decide-- so I just fly. The Tasks have always helped me focus on a goal.

So last night I had a dream.

No, I didn't get any of the tasks done. But it's interesting how just reading about the tasks guided my dreams.

Here's what I wrote in my Dream Journal:*

Sometimes it's almost painful (and, by this, I mean very very painful) to wake up from a dream where you missed such obvious dream signs. One of my most common dream signs is trying to take a picture and finding the camera won't work. And yesterday I read through the Tasks of the Month and read about the one to hand President Obama a baby. That wasn't one I was planning on trying first. I was going to go with looking at the sky and walking through a wall. But my mind must have remembered the Pres Obama task because it put Obama right there in my dream. It was trying to hand lucidity to me on a golden platter. And I blew it.


Dream:

I was in the place I used to live. Seems like a few family members were there but I can't really remember who.

And all of a sudden President Obama walks in the door. With him are two older Muslim men that looked to be leaders of other countries. One was especially old and wrinkly but still very tall. Obama made himself comfortable on the couch while the two men stood right behind him.

I was surprised to see Obama there in my living room without having any advanced notice (but obviously not surprised enough to do a reality check). I pulled out my phone and asked him if I could take a picture of him because I knew no one would believe me if I told them Obama had come to my house. He didn't seem to care. I tried to take a picture, but I couldn't find the right buttons on my phone. It was as if my phone were completely foreign to me. I fiddled around a little hoping that I would figure it out.

Obama and the men start talking together in another language that I couldn't understand. I decided I wanted to text Jeff and tell him to come and see Obama, not because he particularly liked him, but it's not every day the POTUS is in your house conducting what appeared to be a very private meeting. Again, I can't get my phone to work. Nothing looked right or familiar.

The meeting goes on and on, and I am starting to stress because I want to get a picture or contact Jeff before the meeting is over. But my camera/phone is not cooperating.

At this point I should have gone lucid. I really should have. I practice this dream sign during my waking hours. This is my most common dream sign. It happens all the time in dreams. Most of the time I recognize it now.

But not this time.

The only thing that could have made this dream worse is if I had been holding a baby....or if there were an obvious portal there on the wall.

Finally Obama and the men get up and go outside. I follow them, still messing with my phone.

There are a couple black limos parked out on the road. I watched them all climb in and drive away. 

I then woke up.

After kicking myself multiple times, I tried to re-enter the dream. But it was too late*.


Anyway, now I'm more motivated than ever to be successful in getting the tasks done. Wish me luck.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey Twoshadows!! Nice to see you again  :smiley:  And lol at your device failure. For me it's the cell phone not working and I'll still miss that dream sign half the time. 

Welcome back and I know you'll nail those tasks, no luck needed!

----------


## Twoshadows

Hi Ophelia. Thanks! You know, you are one of the few people still around from when I first joined DV. I'm glad you're still here too. (Where's Oneironaut?)

I'll keep working on those tasks. I had so much fun in the past when I was actively doing them here. Time to do that again. See you around!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

O was lurking a bit last August. I talk to him mostly on FB now. And yeah, I like to linger on here like an annoying callous  :tongue2: 

I look forward to reading more of your LD totm successes! (As well as seeing more of your badass vacation pictures)

----------


## Twoshadows

> O was lurking a bit last August. I talk to him mostly on FB now. And yeah, I like to linger on here like an annoying callous 
> 
> I look forward to reading more of your LD totm successes! (As well as seeing more of your badass vacation pictures)



Thanks Ophelia! I'll definitely be working on the Tasks again. And I'll still try to keep my DJ going. I've slowed down in recent years, but have never stopped completely. Well, if you talk to O let him know that there is someone here that misses him, and if he comes back I promise to comment on every one of his dreams. To this day, when I think of "epic dreams" I think of his.

I'm glad you've lingered all these years. Nature created callouses for a reason.

And I love sharing my pictures. No one has to twist my arm too hard.

----------


## she

Basic done. Completely forgot that i should go through the wall IN MY ROOM! Such a pity.
Totm done - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

I did the looking at sky and describing what you see basic task. Below I have the part where I did the task, here is a link to the DJ entry: TOTM look at sky

_when i was outside there were orange balloons on a rope stretched between buildings so i needed to walk a bit forward so i could see the sky without the balloons. so i did and then saw the sky with the balloons still in view but it was good enough. here is a link to what it looked like: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
i named the file "close enough". the clouds had that shape and there were probably more and they were smaller but you get the idea. you see the orange balloons on the rope. the clouds were actually of a slightly darker grey-ish color, but its close enough and the sky was bright blue. it looked nice, nicer than a waking life sky on a nice day._

My first wings   ::breakitdown::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay congrats all you guys!

I tried to phase through a door, but I got a little stuck at first. On the second try, I got my left hand through, so I opened the door to see my hand on the other side, and wiggled it around. Sure enough, there it was haha. Then I went to a window and looked up. The sky was really bright, and kinda "Vanilla Sky"-esque. I could hear the wind blowing, and I woke up and it was blowing outside for real.

I'm not giving myself credit for the hand phasing. Normally not an issue and I can get through. I believe the phasing task should be the whole you.

----------


## Verre

Completed Advanced Task ii. Full dream here: Familiar Beach/World Beyond the Wall (SLD/FA-DILD)

Portion relevant to the TOTM: 




> Since I was back in my house, I decided to do the TOTM of walking through the wall. I had interpreted "my room" to mean the bedroom, so I head in there and immediately turn left to look at the wall. I'm pleased and surprised to find an ample stretch of wall between the door and bookcase (surprised because in WL there is no free wall space in the room at all, to the point where I thought I would have to do the task by going into the closet!) Instead, the dream has obligingly provided sufficient room for me to stand in front of the wall, so I press both hands flat against it and concentrate. The wall resists the pressure at first, so I increase it, then watch as my right hand starts to sink into the surface. The wall crumbles under my hand like weak plaster with an impressively realistic texture and sensation. As I continue to push, a whole section about two feet wide dislodges and falls inward under my right hand, and then I push my whole body forward and break through the rest.
> 
> I find myself in a cramped, closet like space, empty yet messy somehow, like it was poorly constructedfor instance, there are exposed 2x4s at odd diagonals. There is no visible way out, and I remember back to a time I was exploring the use of mirrors as portals and got stuck in a labyrinth of empty rooms that became ever smaller and more claustrophobic. _[The dream I was thinking of occurred on 4/17/14, and the earliest experience of this kind I recorded on 12/18/10]._ Simply recognizing the dream's tricks gives me the confidence not to be waylaid by them again, so I turn left and push through that wall too. Unsurprisingly, I am in an even smaller, darker, and more cramped space. I remind myself to remain optimistic and keep pushing forward with the expectation of getting out. I push through a couple more dark, tiny, empty spaces and then find myself in one that is different. It feels like an actual closet, with coats. What catches my eye is the style of those coats: they remind me of the cheap winter coats we wore in the 1970s, made of smooth synthetic cloth in drab colors and augmented with wide fake-fleece collars. I push through the coats and finally tumble free into an outdoor space.
> 
> It's one of those transitions that are so striking in dream. I had been struggling in narrow claustrophobic space with poor visibility, and suddenly everything has changed: I'm in open space, the air is clear and fresh, the light is bright, colors are vivid, my vision is sharp, and I feel a surge of ebullience. I remind myself that it is worth it, all the trouble I go to over dreaming, even if dream isn't always cooperative, because of experiences like this. I even notice that little flutter in my solar plexus that I associate with deep dream.
> 
> I move forward, on my hands and knees at first. I am at the base of a steep hill, and there are a number of animals sitting on the hillside, placidly watching me, including several ape-like creatures. As I crawl through the grass, I note the distinct texture of it: it might not be grass at all, actually, but some kind of ground cover with stiff, spiny stalks that flatten rather than bend under my hands. When I get to my feet, I see that a number of these stalks have actually adhered to my palms. They look like black tubes about three inches long and only a couple millimeters across, hollow, with a longer thin hair sticking another inch out the end. I try to pluck one out and it won't come off. I have the impression that even if I manage to pull off the outer tube, the hair will be left behind. It occurs to me to wonder if this explains the ape-like creatures, which seem unusually intelligent and anthropomorphic: did other people come here before me, and end up with so many of these hairs attached to their skin that they became furry?

----------


## alpatich

I did basic task 2.
I was lucid in some neighborhood I have never been too.  I looked into the sky and it was night time, the sky was clear with many stars and a moon.  The only odd thing was that I could still see the clouds. they were generic looking and where a few shades lighter than the black sky.

----------


## Lang

Keep on going, everybody! Thanks, Blue!  ::D:  I've done some of the tasks.  However, sadly I've been too preoccupied with other things in my waking life lately to post them up on this thread and get my wings.

----------


## PercyLucid

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Intet

Last night I broke a dry spell of more than a month and completed Basic Task II.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was at an alternate version of my aunt and uncle's house, where another person and I were performing an experiment that involved holding a metal rod in a beaker of clear liquid. My lab partner and I couldn't get the experiment to work properly. The scene then shifted to an alternate version of my house, where we were asking someone how to get the experiment to work. That person said that we were at risk of breaking a $160,000 piece of equipment, and the three of us plus one other person started running back toward my aunt and uncle's house. As we were running up a hill near my house, I realized I was dreaming. I stopped and turned around, but the other people kept going. I looked up at the sky, and it was blue and cloudless. There was also a crow on a telephone wire above me. I tried to make a portal in the sidewalk, but this caused me to have a false awakening. I was back at the alternate version of my aunt and uncle's house, and I still knew I was dreaming. I was supposedly a monkey, but I didn't notice any anatomical changes. There was a party going on. I was holding a knife that I was supposed to use to stab an evil wizard, but I knew that the wizard had already left by the time I arrived. Ted was sitting on a couch in front of me, and he asked me about my last dream. I told him I was still dreaming.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Question: when i am in my room and open a portal and move thru it get into the void and later in same lucid phase thru some walls does this count for advanced II?

When yes i will write the part down  :smiley:  i got lucid tonight in my room and was happy about it but somehow decided to make a portal instead of phasing... later on i practiced it a lot and got some interesting results...

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task II

Normally I wouldnt claim this except for a recent shortage of wings!
2/14
6:00am I woke up already standing in what was left of my bedroom. It was even messier than normal with chairs I don't have tipped over and curtains on the floor etc: I just stood there surprised for a few seconds to let the Lucid Dream idea sink thru and wonder what a task might be, I really wanted to go looking for other things but I remembered a task and went into the wall easily but only half way. Then I turned and traveled inside the wall looking for mischief to get into, I saw a small girl standing by a furnace in a room and went out of the wall into her room but I had to pee so I went around a corner to where I knew there was a bathroom door but it was empty, Thru the door was the void so I just hid from the girl and pee'd into the void until I thought "I'm going to hear about this" and started laughing so hard I was scared it would wake me up so I returned to the girl that had shrunk down to the size of a bird and was shivering by the furnace and I asked if she wanted me to take her into the next room and sand her down and varnish her so she wouldn't get any smaller but then I woke up from there into a DEILD where there was a girl in a short skirt walking and spinning around but she just would not spin that skirt high enough for me to see and then I noticed that I was more awake than asleep and woke up completely.....
 ::yddd:: 

Some feathered wings would be nice right now, It's cold out there....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Question: when i am in my room and open a portal and move thru it get into the void and later in same lucid phase thru some walls does this count for advanced II?



I believe that counts. It's ok to combine tasks in a single dream for the TOTM, just not for the TOTY.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo Advanced I success!  Probably the trickiest part of it was maintaining lucidity while I fished my phone out of my waist bag!


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I success_: 




I decide to try flying out my window to fly out to sea and check if the tsunami is really on its way in.  If this works, I'm dreaming [note: I was in my *childhood bedroom* at this time, doh!  But wasn't lucid yet so no thinking of goals.  Yep, didn't fall on my face, I'm floating and pulling myself through the blinds, get outside
flying kind of slow, put on a "superman with a go pro" power fist-thrust for a burst of speed, realize I can do more than just fly, go through a rushed "lucid ritual" in mid-air, think of goals, choose call another planet.   I decide I will summon my phone by doing by feel-only all the same gestures I perform in waking life: I reach down with my hands and lift up the flap of the pocket in my waist bag where I keep my phone.   I pull the zipper open.  I reach in with my thumb and forefinger expecting to feel the side of my phone, and I do!  It feels completely like how it feels when I take out my phone when awake.   I bring it up before my face and tap/push the button on it.  Beforehand I decided I'd use an imaginary "voice activated calling" feature to avoid troubles with dream-dialing.   "Call to another planet!"  Just a ring or two and then an answer.   I say "Hello!   Please tell me your name and the name of your planet!".  I hear the guy's voice clearly.   Sounds like a young man, early 20's, with a wise-ass sarcastic tone.   I understand him perfectly, he's speaking clear English.   The planet was named (memory not perfect here) "Abbu Wabbe" or "Arab World", and his name was "Defeated Terrorist."   He apparently really hated Arabs.   At this point I was flying over the bridge and looked down and said "well, I bet there were Arabs on the bridge when the tsunami hit it, you're probably happy about that?"  I then saw a replay of the tsunami hitting the bridge, it was just tall enough to hit the roadway, I thought it would be taller.   It really smacked in hard and knocked everything/everybody off.  I wanted to confirm the planet name and the guy's name, so I called back again using voice activation.   I say "Hey, it's me again.  Did you say your name was Defeated Terrorist of Defeater of Terrorists?"   Another guy says "Oh, sorry, he went to lunch."   At this point I'm probably losing lucidity, and see the remains of a nice-looking lunch of some acquaintences seated at the table next to me, some young boys who say "I hope he calls again."   I pick up a single small bit of bacon from his plate and eat it, it's delicious...and wake up

----------


## RelaxAndDream

until now i didnt write anything down so my recall is a bit poor here.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II success:_: 



I am in my room and get lucid for some reason. i look into the mirror while i tie my hair. Even tho i know i am dreaming and i dont have to do it i do it anyway while looking into the mirror. i look pretty normal and the image is stable. while doing so i remember the task. i want to phase thru my rooms wall. next thing i know i fall down into water. i seem to be still in my room but it is bigger and flooded with water. i think thats no problem, climb out of the water near my bed and approach the wall. this time i draw a portal open it and jump into the void. here i think " bring me to something interesting or important or something". next thing i know i am in my climbing hall. i decide to climb a route. i do it without any rope. the tour seems to be pretty easy  i can do it without to much effort. i reach the top, look down and decide to jump down. nothing should happen right? still a little queasy i jump. i feel the acceleration in my stomach and hit the ground on my feet. i remember jumping two times down so i seem to climb up again. i then decide to phase thru some walls. there is something similar to a curtain i reach it and it gets liquid and i jump thru i am in another room. it looks a little unfinished and dirty. i go to the next wall and keep moving and close my eyes just for a sec and am outside on a meadow. i enter the same building again. this time i move thru a door and i decide i want to see a girl i started dating in waking for some weeks now. i want to call for her but i have a problem with the name at first. because my intention is mixed a random girl walks around the corner. i remember the name but wake up. i think i deilded here and continued my lucid but i just cant remember more...




phasing thru walls is interesting. i had some problems in the past but in the last two lucids did it with not that much effort. it is not that difficult and the results are interesting to see what random room is next^^

----------


## woblybil

> Woohoo Advanced I success!  Probably the trickiest part of it was maintaining lucidity while I fished my phone out of my waist bag!



Go Get em tiger  ::yddd::

----------


## faxonboy

Lucid dream; Manipulating furniture - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So yeah, basic task achieved. 

In summary; Went Lucid thanks to being able to breathe thorough a pinched nose. Seriously this RC has yet to fail me. I can't believe how well it's been working. Went outside and looked up at the sky. Saw clouds shaped like Aquaman commanding and army of narwhales. Pretty cool actually.

----------


## woblybil

My Lucid is Losted, The last Lucid Yesterday was Just Jailbait  ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

Did the basic ... here's the relevant bit:


*Spoiler* for _Look at the sky_: 



Whatever happens before this is lost...
The garden has wooden trellises overhead that are covered in green vines. In a moment of clarity I reach up to touch one of the vines and at the same time decide to become lucid. Through the gaps in the vines the sky is visible. It is a deep rich blue, cloudless. 
...



and went on to do a TOTY  :Cheeky:

----------


## RelicWraith

Alien Codec Call - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Advanced task attempt. A bit iffy on whether this technically counts as a "phone call" or not, and if things were lined up right at all. Here's the important part:


*Spoiler* for _Important part_: 




Anyway, I thought again of the TOMTs, cycling through the possible options. Given my vision problems, I knew the phone call one would be the best bet, and began thinking how I'd go on about that, probably feeling around for a phone or something.

And then, surprisingly enough, I heard something ringing. "That's weird", I thought, "where's that even coming from?" Something about this tone sounded familiar. Upon hearing it further, I identified it as the sound cue for Codec calls in Metal Gear Solid. "Nice, how convenient." By instinct, I tapped my right ear, immediately hearing a voice muffled by static.

"Hello?", I asked.

"Wwzzyyxaeu..." Thought it was more static.

I continue. "Is this another planet?"

"...wwwzzzuuy ayeaz awwz zaaxuuuiiieee...?" This droning went on for a while. As I heard more, I could indeed identify someone trying to communicate, someone with a high pitched tone. But, I learned this voice wasn't hindered at all. It's just how it spoke. Like a robot, one that spoke only in "z's" and vowels. In fact, aside from inciting its gibberish much faster, this thing sounded just as WALL-E. It's buzzing tones hinted curiosity. In time, the noise became louder, as if shouting angrily. After a single whooshing beep, the call gets dropped. Either way, this was very amusing.

Got a little concerned on whether I got the TOTM done right or not, so I decided to call again. This time, I tried visualizing an interface to go along with it, one styled as a black and green display as found in the aforementioned game. What I got was far cruder in comparison, seeming like it was made by an amateur flash artist, but I went with it anyway.

A few rings later, the call went through. From the display, I could indeed see I was speaking with something not of this world. This appeared as a generic Grey, one which, for some reason, wore the Cat in the Hat's... hat. Heh, talk about cliche. Anyway, my own profile in the display was left completely blank.

I then tried talking to it once more. "Hello again."

"Wwwuuueee iizzzxxaazz zzzeeee!", it droned. It was obviously not happy. The thing dropped the call yet again. Oh well, good enough for me.

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi,
Did Basic II and Advanced I last night!
Basically I started with the call to an extraterrestrial ( Bashar from Essassani - a supposed channeled entity) since I was in a room at the moment, but I only got stupid answers from a DC at the other end:

*Spoiler* for _Call to Essassani_: 



... I remember to do the ToTM. Since I am inside I can't look at the sky, so I try for the call to another planet (I had pre-decided to call to Essassani and speak with Bashar using FryingMan's voice dialing idea). I look in both my pockets (I am wearing a sports trousers) but there is no phone. Then I hear a phone ringing - its in my back bag! I reach and get the bag and in it there is my iPhone.  The screen is black but I simply say: I want to speak with someone on Essassani! To my surprise, a male voice answers: Sissassani is not here.....some gibberish and:...here is only color yellow. I say again: I want to speak with Bashar! Voice: ....some gibberish and: not here. I find the door and get outside... 



Then, when I got outside, I remembered to look at the sky but all I saw was dark clouds:

*Spoiler* for _look at the sky_: 



... I find the door and get outside. The image is very clear now and I am at a yard with trees between old-fashioned buildings. I try again and this time I manage to free my left eye from whatever was covering it. I remembered the "look at the sky ToTM" and look up: The sky between the trees is all covered with clouds.  Thick grey-purple rain clouds, no clear part of the sky (interestingly, today the sky was exactly like that while yesterday it was clear...). I start walking through the yard... ...



That's it. Not very interesting I suppose but I did it!

Complete (almost)  :;-): lucid

----------


## woblybil

Ha, I got a short Lucid with a DV'r in it.

2/21/2016
 11:00pm I was trying to go to sleep on my left side but woke up on my back and forced my real eyes open and was in a cavern like place with yellowish lighting and thought "Another Lucid already" A quick check of my fingers proved I was right and I saw Two girls between myself and another guy, (I somehow just knew it was "Frying man") I yelled to him "Are these girls for us?"
He replied "I Hope so because I'm taking this one" And as I flew toward the other closer one the whole dream just went poof... Dang  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Yowza!

----------


## imazu

Ok so I did that basic back near the beginning of the month and I kinda forgot to request my wings until just a day or two ago.. so just in case Ophelia or gab or whoever looks here first, here is a gentle reminder to please wing me before the votes are over!~  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ok so I did that basic back near the beginning of the month and I kinda forgot to request my wings until just a day or two ago.. so just in case Ophelia or gab or whoever looks here first, here is a gentle reminder to please wing me before the votes are over!~



Gotcha! And you're not too late to vote  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

> Gotcha! And you're not too late to vote



Thank you!~  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB and had the longest LD I've had in a couple of months. I also remembered to try two of the tasks. I got one completed and the other I was working so hard on, but didn't quite finish. I'm going to post the whole thing, but the *Orange* is the part where I was working on the *Tasks*.

Lucid Dream:

I was in what was supposed to be my bedroom. I had been trying to do a WBTB but had been interrupted. Someone had woken me up and made me come out of my room. I was feeling a little grouchy. I really wanted to be able to go back to sleep so I could have a lucid dream. It had been a while since I had been so busy, and I thought that this morning would be the perfect time. I walked back into my room. My twin bed was in the middle of a very small room. There were two doors to the right of the bed. One of the doors (the one that I had walked through) was a sliding door that was grey in color. The rest of the room was light blue in color. There was another door near the foot of the bed, also on the right side that was a normal door that was painted white. 

I walked around my bed toward the window on the other side of the room. I could see through the sheer curtains that it was already light outside. Quite light. It would be way too late to try to go back to bed now. I felt frustrated.

I looked down at my right hand. I saw that my ring finger was very short and stubby. It was also fat--more like a thumb than a finger. I wiggled my fingers and saw that it bent more to the side than straight over like the other fingers. What a weird ugly hand I had. Why couldn't I be normal like everybody else?

Another girl suddenly came into my room. I don't remember who it was, but my dream self seemed to be comfortable with her in my room. I showed her my hand, wanting sympathy. Her response was to hold up her own hand. She had a pinky finger that was almost exactly like my ring finger. It was also super short and fat.

HEY!

I know what this means. Duh. Why did that take me so long to recognize that I was dreaming??

But that doesn't matter. I'm lucid now. I need to do some *Tasks of the Month*. *Aaaa....what were they again??? Oh yeah. Look at the sky and hand Obama a baby. And something else, but I can't remember. Well, I'll just start with those two and maybe the others will come to me. Where could I find Obama? No--look at the sky first--that's the easy one. Get that one checked off and then work on the harder one.

So I ran over to the window again. I pulled back the sheer curtains and saw that the sky was a beautiful dark blue with layers of white clouds on the horizon. It was completely normal. But that was okay, it didn't have to be weird or anything to be counted. Okay, not bad. I had one task down. Now on to another.*

[There is a transition here and a missing piece that I no longer remember.]

I was in a car with a little girl and her mom. Something had gone on with me and the girl. I think we must have been talking about lucid dreaming. Her mom didn't seem to happy with it. I had been telling the girl to look at the sky so she could do the Task too. The mom didn't want her girl to try to do any "Task". I then made eye contact with the girl and motioned for her to do the "finger through palm" Reality Check for her mom, so her mom would understand that we were lucid dreaming and this was all okay.

I watched as the girl told her mom to look at her hand. She placed her finger on her palm and slowly pushed it though. The mom's eyes got big as the finger slowly came out the back side. I smiled and shugged my shoulders a little when the mom looked back at me.

[Another transition and missing time here.]

I was now flying over a beach. I looked out over the water and could see some very large waves coming in. I saw a crowd standing on the shore. I flew to them and warned them about the waves. I told them that since this was a lucid dream that they all had the power to fly away. I showed them how I was flying and how it was possible. I then grabbed the hands of two young girls and started flying. I didn't wait and see if anyone else flew away too.

The girls were a bit heavy. I told them that they could help us fly better. I told them to kick their legs like they were swimming. And so they did, and at that point we flew so much faster and higher.

We flew for a while and I noticed that I was now in a building. I wanted to do something else. I saw a woman below me that I knew was the girls' mother. I landed and let go of the girls and immediately started flying again. I tried to think of something to so. I saw a guy below me. I wondered if I should kiss him. But as soon as I got close he said very firmly, "No--You won't be kissing me!" Wow, that had never happened before. Usually Dream Characters like me to kiss them--or are at least indifferent. Alright then, fine--I don't want to kiss anybody that doesn't want to be kissed. I would find something else to do.

I flew into another room. There was a younger teenage boy in the room listening to an I-pod. He was too young to kiss. But I realized that his I-pod could give me the opportunity to do another task I had wanted to do. I wanted to listen to a new song from my favorite band *Angels and Airwaves*--something that they hadn't written yet--something that my mind made up that would sound like them.

I asked the boy to share his I-pod with me for a few minutes. He was okay with that. The boy's mom was then there by him and asked if I was going to play love songs. I could tell that she would not be happy unless I was playing love songs. I told her that Angels and Airwaves had quite a few songs that could be considered love songs. I then started to sing the song Breathe by them: "Don't you know, that I love you..." See, that was a love song. And then suddenly Daniel was behind me and started to sing the words to "True Love" by them. Yes, thank you Daniel for supporting me.

We had them convinced. I looked at the I-pod and decided that the best thing to do was to just expect the song to be there and to push play. But like most devices in dreams it was super confusing. 

I couldn't tell how to make it work. I finally got it to play music, but it didn't sound like Angels and Airwaves at all. How disappointing. This would be the third time I had tried this goal and failed. I tired several more times and had no luck. Why was this goal so difficult for me?

I noticed that we weren't alone in the room anymore. A group of saxophone players had come in to the room. Their jazz band was starting to play music of their own. I tried to ask if they would stop while I tried one more time. But they continued to play.

Well, I at least got music. Just not the music I had wanted.


[There is another transition here.]

I was back a the beach. I knew I needed to get on with the *Task of finding Obama so I could hand him a baby.** As I flew over the people on the shore I scanned it for our president. But a young beautiful black woman held up her arms and waved me down. I knew she wanted to go flying with me. I flew down and grabbed her arm and together we flew back up into the air. I decided to ask for her help. Sometimes dream characters can be very helpful.

I told her I was trying to find President Obama. Did she know where I could find him. She said yes, she could help me. She pointed down to the shore. Below us I saw an older black man who was dressed in a dark suit. He stood out from all the others on the beach who were wearing swim suits. He was not Obama but looked to be a security guard of some sort.

We landed next to him and the girl started talking to him. She obviously knew this man. She told him that I needed to meet Obama so I could complete my Task. He looked at me with a little bit of a skeptical look. But the girl told him that this was my dream. That's why we had been flying. This would be okay. Could he please help me.

The security guard softened a bit at that point. He told me he wasn't supposed to do this, but he handed me his phone and said I could call the president. I looked at the phone. I had no idea how to use it. I handed it back and asked for help. The man pushed a few buttons and soon the phone was ringing. He handed it back to me.

"Hello?" President Obama answered. Gulp. What do I say? But I just spit it all out-- I was trying to complete my Task of the Month and I really needed to meet him so I could hand him a baby. He paused and then told me he was in the middle of eating a pizza. I told him I really needed him to do this. Again, he said he was busy--that he had other things to do that were way more important.

At this point I decided to lie. I told him that this Task was extremely important to do as well. That if he didn't do this something horrible would happen to the world. This was actually a life and death situation.

He then sounded like he would consider meeting me.*

But at that point I woke up.

I had two immediate thoughts; I was so disappointed that I hadn't finished that Task. I also had a huge wave of panic as I realized that I had come to the end of an extemely long lucid dram and I wasn't sure I could remember all of it. I grabbed a piece of paper and started writing down key words:

Room, Hand, Girl

Sky

Car, Girl, Mom, Finger thru Palm

Etc

I finished my list. Phew. I was happy that I had remembered most of what happened apart from a few transitions. 

And then I woke up. For real.

There was no list. Aaa, I would have to do it again. But I realized that it came pretty easy this time because I had written it all out in my dream. That wasn't the first time I had done this.

----------


## NyxCC

A bit late but still better than never  :smiley: , the basic ii:

Headlights - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

*Advanced Task II HERE Completed*: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~sto...29-2016-73221/

_Basic ii HERE Completed:_ http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~sto...30-2016-73248/

Just your average ordinary dreamer not a care in the world.  :tongue2:

----------


## SearcherTMR

> ...And then I woke up. For real. 
> There was no list. Aaa, I would have to do it again.... That wasn't the first time I had done this.



Ah! I've done this (FA, write down LD and then wake up and do it again) many, many times... and yes, its easy to do it again, dream writing helps...
Nice LD btw!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ah! I've done this (FA, write down LD and then wake up and do it again) many, many times... and yes, its easy to do it again, dream writing helps...
> Nice LD btw!



Thanks!

I've also noticed if I'm having an extra long LD and I'm afraid I'll start to forget, I start making a conscious_ mental_ list and it helps a lot-- just like writing. I find it interesting that little tricks like that can be a big help when you wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks!
> 
> I've also noticed if I'm having an extra long LD and I'm afraid I'll start to forget, I start making a conscious_ mental_ list and it helps a lot-- just like writing. I find it interesting that little tricks like that can be a big help when you wake up.



That's awesome, I do that too when the LD is super long. I'll chain key words together while still in the LD and it helps me remember more dream when I wake up. It's like my LDing mind is a penpal for my waking mind  :tongue2:

----------


## Verre

> *Advanced Task II HERE Completed*: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~sto...29-2016-73221/
> 
> _Basic ii HERE Completed:_ http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~sto...30-2016-73248/
> 
> Just your average ordinary dreamer not a care in the world.



Is your blog locked? I went to go read it but DV says I don't have permission.  ::cry::

----------


## SearcherTMR

^^Same here... I thought it was just me but seems its locked for everyone!





> ... It's like my LDing mind is a penpal for my waking mind



Exactly!  ::thumbup::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think she has it set to private.

----------


## faxonboy

Woot. Advanced Task done. Too bad it's so late in the month.  :tongue2: 

Disneyland, Lucid Dream, Advanced Task, Jason Todd - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

"I remember the challenge where I have to walk though the wall in my room and see where I end up, but when I do it I end up outside my house. I then jump back into my room through my window by flying up to it and try it with a different wall because I remembered the challenge saying I have to go to another dimension or it wouldn't count. I kept trying to go through another wall in my room, but this time I couldn't go straight through it. I tried narrating that I would go through the wall since narrating usually helps, but I had to slide to the side and then back in order to pass through it. On the other side I was in a blue room filled with older men and I was surrounded with like a history of America. I remember seeing the date 1500 and thinking about how America wasn't founded that early."

----------


## Lang

Wow, I've been so busy lately! Sorry about the Grammar.  


*Spoiler* for _Bask II Task of Month_ : 



_• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon wbtb? Wrote in my DJ/ then went to bed._

Basic Task ii: Lucid dream Task Of The Month: I recall that it was summer in my dream. it is dead of winter here so, that this is where I knew that I was dreaming. I knew that I need to do the TOTM. I had a dream that I was outside and I recall looking up at the sky. I remember seeing a plane appear out of nowhere behind the trees. I was watched helplessly as the plane crashed into my parent's field. It was a four engine prop plane. I recall watching it circle the farm house a few times and then it crashed or it more like fell out of the sky. It didn't burst into flames right away, though. I ran to save people and call 911. I didn't save everyone, though. 






*Spoiler* for _Advanced II task of the month- Gory watch out_: 




_• When did you go back to bed? Activity upon went back to bed? Wrote in my DJ and then I got up for a moment and then went to bed._ 

Lucid Dream TASK OF THE MONTH Advance task II: I recall that I was in my room. I recall that I was there with Jason Ritter, Brian Booth, Kevin and my niece Alyssa Ready. She looked about 7 in this dream, she is in her 20's. Anyways, I remember that I told Alyssa about Jason Ritter who voices Little Dipper in "Gravity Falls". I also noticed that Jason was really tall, as tall as 8 feet tall and my niece and I were very short. 
Then I asked Jason if he ever had a lucid dream before. For some reason, he wanted to leave. So I told him, "Don't Go!!" I explain all that I know about a lucid dream, including how to confirm that you are in fact that you are dreaming. 
I recall showing him by looking at my hand and telling him that if you Look down at your hands. Hold them close to your face. Take your time when looking at your hands. You should not be thinking about what is happening in the dream world, just look at your hands. Do not rush. Know that the more attention you give to your hands, the clearer your dream is going to be when you stop. If you become excited to begin your lucid dream and rush this step. Know that you are doing a disservice to yourself. Look at the wrinkles on your hands. Look at the little hairs. Turn them over, examine the other side. When I did this I saw that my hand were all distorted and such. This is when I knew that I was dreaming and I began to float. At this time, he got scared and ran off. 
Then I turned intangible and walked thru a wall to a hallway and I came to a door that was wide open, there sat on the floor was Lindsay Lohan. This is when I remember making a knife appear out of nowhere and I stabbed Lindsay DC in the neck and cut her head off. It was weird there was no blood, her head turned into a purple cabbage or something like an eggplant? Then it melted. I think she was some kind of creature/ bio-robot or a cyborg? Whatever it was it was not human.
At this point, I remember that I tried to walk thru the wall but, I didn't turn intangible and I walked right into a wall. "Ahherrrr!" I recall that I needed to re-stabilizing my lucid dream by Hand my Rubbing together and then I started to float again and flew right thru the wall. Then I went to the dining room and this is when I noticed that there was another Lindsay Lohan there. It was her doubleganger. Then I took another knife and stabbed her in the neck but, this time, she screamed as I cut her head off but, there was no red blood? It was like a muddy shitty liquid that came out of her neck. "What The Hell?" 
Then I looked up and saw my friend Brian Booth who was at the window with this a gun, with a silencer on it. He was looking rather scary. Then I noticed that there were two of them. Then I killed him. with an invisible sword. This is when the real Boothy came over and hugged me.
Then I woke up.



Woke up.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II            (Double Wings for a day)

2/26
6:00pm I was working on a motorcycle in a barn and flew down the driveway to look for a store to buy cigarettes and looked both ways on the highway and all the stores were closed and as I started back up the hill there was a house on my left with two girls digging holes down beside the footing and thru it to a shallow sand floored basement with a little girl digging her toes in the sand and the one naked girl with her boobs hanging down the hole in the ground said to the other "This softens my eggs" And the other girl replied "You dumb shit" And we all started laughing so hard I almost woke up then realized I was dreaming, Then I remembered I had a pack of smokes in my truck back up the hill and as I flew up I noticed it looked like rain and remembered the sky task and looked up at the sky and it was cloudy with moon light shining thru and the wind started blowing the trees around looking like a bad storm was coming and I thought "This looks bad, I better get my truck and get those girls" After I got to the truck and started back down the hill the dream scene changed to the same drive way but no house or girls and I was looking for a tailgate for my truck but that's another whole dream... 
Never give up  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo!! Way to get it in the last minute woblybil!

Also, Feb has 29 days this year. Just FYI to all ya'll.

----------


## woblybil

> Woohoo!! Way to get it in the last minute woblybil!
> 
> Also, Feb has 29 days this year. Just FYI to all ya'll.



Thanks for the wings at 4 am, I saw you lurking out there about 3:00 am, It's no wonder you never get any sleep  :Big laugh: 

So now I'll tell the rest of the story..
 After not finding the girls or house and hunting for a tailgate for the truck I turned right onto the left side of the highway.
(It may have been in Spain, It was mountainous and driving was on the left) There was a guard rail beside the road with a scree slide below spilling over a cliff. I had only started when the traffic backed up to a stop and I needed to pee so I paddled back down the road and there was an old truck box halfway down the slide, I paddled down the slide and hid behind it and started, At first just down the remaining rock slide and out over the cliff and suddenly it blew out into a spray like a power wash forcing me back against the box and just then a man in a green uniform like maybe the Burgermeister stepped around the corner and said "That's quite a spray you have there" And I replied "Yeah'n that's only the wash cycle, You ought to see what I can do on rinse" Then I started to realize I was in bed and thought "Uh-Oh" I woke completely up and got up and ran to the bathroom and thankfully the bed was dry as the Mojave  :tongue2:

----------


## LucidRanma

Basic Task 2 complete: I was at some casino mining murder scandal thing when I became lucid. After digging my way out of the caverns, I went ahead and tried to do some stuff, such as talking, but I couldn't. It almost woke me up, so that was weird. Anyways, I randomly remember the task and looked up at the sky. It looked like a normal blue sky which was odd to me because normally it's different, but then as I looked at the horizon there were huge puffy clouds. All in all, it all kind of looked like a few of my wallpapers mashed together on my computer.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Don't forget to request the permissions group Ranma!

It keeps me from going postal and setting all the ostrich feathers on fire.

----------


## FryingMan

March 1st is almost upon us, the voting is locked for March TOTM so it's decided -- where's the March thread?    I've already gotten March Bonus and I want to make sure I chain them wingies!    :armflap:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Somebody wake up Percy.

----------


## Patience108

Are you looking for this?  :Uhm: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ch-2016-a.html

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Doh! Lol. I was at work so I didn't check. Is the thread visible to you FM?

----------


## FryingMan

Oh duh I wasn't looking in the lucid task club, I was looking in the "regular" place.   But there still wasn't a link posted!   :tongue2:

----------


## LiLeila

I made 2nd basic task! *so proud*

29/02/2016 | 2-in-1 LDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views




> I went through the window with more certainty this time. I thought about TOTM from DV. So I did one in last minute, *fanfares*. I looked at the sky, it was sunset but I still saw the full shape of the sun. And it was unnatural big. Rest was rather normal, some clouds and sky.



Maybe nothing special but it's my first TOTM so hurray :P

----------


## Lang

LiLeila Good job. Did you do the permission group, yet?  Keep up the good work for the next month's tasks.

----------


## LiLeila

> LiLeila Good job. Did you do the permission group, yet?  Keep up the good work for the next month's tasks.



Oh, I forgot about that, thanks for reminding! I read it long ago when I thought I won't be able to do anything  :tongue2: 

edit: and I screwed up, I didn't write the number of my post :< Can I change this request somehow?

----------


## Spock

Soooo, I've been missing from the forum lately... Was away for the lack of time (working on some things to publish), but kept trying to LD as much as possible. My progress during Feb was smaller then during Jan, but still...

So I'm back to DV (hopefully) and because of the deadline, this is the first thread I'm writing on... I'll write the dreams and request the "permissions"... Completed basic task II twice separately (because the second time I forgot I already did it and it was the easiest to do...), also completed advanced task I on one occasion, but most of the dream wasn't even that lucid:

*Morning of the 14.02, basic II:* ...I quickly recall about the TOTMs I wanted to accomplish for so long, and figure that the most available one is the sky one. I'm on my knees now (can't get up), and using my hands the support of the wall hold onto the window frame and look out. I see my neighborhood through the mosquito mesh, etc. After examining the details of the trees and rooftops and the walk, I focus and look to the sky. It's blue with a shade of pink, with very thin fog like clouds covering it in strips. It looks fairly normal, nothing surreal (the pink hue is like it's soon after sunrise). I keep looking for interesting stuff, but not a single bird goes by... I recall a dream a day or two before that night (IRL), non-lucid, in which I look to the sky and see aurora-borealis (which is very improbable in my region...)... I thought - a shame it's not like this now, so I can write about it on DV, ahaha... Anyway, soon enough, green waves of gradient start "flowing" the sky. I was surprised and decided I unintentionally summoned it... It was very beautiful, the mix of green and pink. I started feeling like I'm waking up...

*Morning of the 18.02, advanced I:* ...I decided to call Krypton (even though it wasn't a thing in that dream  :tongue2: ), and then though "how am I supposed to call them? it's not like I know the number..." I then realized - "it's a dream - you don't need a number!". So I looked to the side while dialing a random string of numbers and focusing on "call Krypton". On the the second try I hear the sound like it's ringing... My dad answered it, and I was thinking "of course"... He was "who's this?"
I said "it's me, __ [my name], your son". He started laughing, and said, "what? no. I don't have a son. Is this a commercial? Where are you calling from?"
I replied, "it's not a commercial! I'm your son, our people sent me to earth, remember?" [that wasn't a dream memory, but I just went with the plot of superman's back story  ::D: ]
He replied, "I'm not interested in buying this earth, you say", and just hung up...
I tried to re-dial, but was unsuccessful, and must have lost lucidity...

*Morning of the 25.02, basic II (again ):* ...I remember about the TOTMs as I look instinctively to the sky (but had no recollection of actually doing this task already...). The sky is very bright, even hard / painful to look at. After "finding" sunglasses, I look again and it's bright blue and clean with feathery near transparent clouds. The clouds are very thin and have patterns to them, like waves. I even think to myself that IRL it's a rare sight (but happens). The sun is intense and I'm blinded if I try to look at it. The giant shark starts to nudge the boat more and more, and I realize it's time to beat it...

(the full DJ entry: TOTM February 2016)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job on February TOTMs guys, now it's time to march forward to the next month's tasks:

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ch-2016-a.html

Ps. I'll dewing tonight, so that still gives some of y'all a chance to chain with a nap or whatever depending on your timezone. It'll be at about midnight or so tonight, so that's about 11 hours from now. Good luck!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks Ophelia  :smiley:  Been backing up all my computers and been totally busy as I have a combo of Linux and Windows computers, two laptops and three desktops lol. Backed up all of them  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thanks Ophelia  Been backing up all my computers and been totally busy as I have a combo of Linux and Windows computers, two laptops and three desktops lol. Backed up all of them



Np man, we got eachother's backs  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Np man, we got eachother's backs



Indeed  ::D:

----------

